# 4 PHEASANT HUNTERS LOOKING FOR FARM HOUSE TO RENT AND HUNT!!



## Bear (Sep 13, 2003)

4 first time Pheasant Hunters to North Dakota are looking for a place to rent and access to Pheasant Hunting from 10-9-03 thru 10-16-03. We have 2 dogs with us. Please respond to [email protected] or phone me at 1-858-613-9124.

We are Great guys-1 retired F&G upland game Bird Biologist, 1 NWTF President, 1 retired, 1 working stiff-a GE Lighting Sales rep-that's me-all from San Diego.

This is a once in a lifetime First Pheasant hunting trip to N. Dakota!!

Any kind assistance would be Greatly appreciated!

Take Care and Thank You!!

Gary Williams


----------

